# Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN



## Nike334 (9. November 2013)

*Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

Hallo Leute,

ich besitze ein WD My Book Live als NAS, welches an einer FRITZ!Box 7362 SL angeschlossen ist (auch bekannt als 1&1 HomeServer 50.000).
Dies erfolgt per Cat 5e Kabel an Port 1 der Box, der auch auf PowerMode, also auf 1 GBit/s eingestellt ist. Schließe ich nun noch mein Notebook an die Fritz Box an, dann sollte ich ja eine theoretische Bandbreite von 1 GBit vom NAS zum Laptop haben, also 125 MB/s.
Leider erreiche ich aber maximal ca. 11 MB/s (sowohl lesend als auch schreibend), was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass irgendwo eine Komponente noch mit 100 Mbit arbeitet...
Schließe ich die beiden Geräte jedoch an meinen TP-Link TL-SG1005D Gigabit Switch an, erreiche ich bis zu 35 MB/s schreibend und ca. 65 MB/s lesend, hier begrenzt dann erst das NAS oder die Festplatte.

Könnte das an einer simplen Einstellung liegen oder was begrenzt hier meinen Durchsatz? Ich habe schon alles probiert, was mir eingefallen ist, aber nichts hat geholfen. Die Kabel sind die selben wie ich sie auch am Switch verwendet habe, beide Cat 5e.

Grüße


----------



## Angelo-K (9. November 2013)

Cat 5e kann meines und wikipedias Wissen nach auch nur 100mbits...

Gruß


----------



## Nike334 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

Dann würden über den Switch aber keine 65 MB/s lesend zustandekommen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Cat 5e GBit kann.
Ich denke eher dass das Problem an der FRITZ!Box liegt, nur leider weiß ich nicht wo.

lg

Edit:
Ach ja, laut Benutzerinterface der Fritz Box laufen auch beide Geräte im 1Gbit Mode


----------



## Timsu (9. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

Das NAS ist einfach zu schwach/langsam für vollen Gigabitspeed.
Hast du eine Intel NIC, damit lassen sich Kabel testen.


----------



## Nike334 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

Das NAS erreicht locker mehr als die 11 MB/s über die FRITZ!Box, nämlich wenn ich über den Switch gehe (35 MB/s schreiben, 65 MB/s lesen). Prinzipiell sollte es aber keinen Unterschied machen ob ich jetzt den Switch oder die FRITZ!Box nehme, da beide GBit tauglich sind.

Dass das NAS keinen vollen GBit Speed hinkriegt ist mir ja klar, aber mehr als 11 MB/s sind möglich.

Mein Netzwerkadapter ist ein Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller


----------



## Aer0 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

Cat 5e kann gigabit ethernet bis ca 50 meter maximal soweit ich weiß, kann auch mehr sein.


----------



## Nike334 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

Okay
Das Kabel ist nur ca. 1m lang und wie gesagt funktionierts ja am Switch einwandfrei mit den selben Kabeln.


----------



## dot (9. November 2013)

Laut Handbuch koennen nur 2Ports der Fritze Gbit LAN. Stecken die da drin, beide?


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

Vorweg: Cat5e reicht locker für GBit Ethernet und wie der TE schon schrieb, das NAS begrenzt anscheinend wohl nicht. 

Ich würde mal ganz einfach auf die LEDs der Netzwerkkarten schauen, sofern welche vorhanden sind. 
Ich meine, je nach Modell steht grün = 1000 Mb/s und orange = 100 Mb/s.


----------



## Nike334 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*



dot schrieb:


> Laut Handbuch koennen nur 2Ports der Fritze Gbit LAN. Stecken die da drin, beide?



Jup an Port 1 und 2, beide auf "Power Mode" eingestellt (also GBit).



K3n$! schrieb:


> Vorweg: Cat5e reicht locker für GBit Ethernet und wie der TE schon schrieb, das NAS begrenzt anscheinend wohl nicht.
> 
> Ich würde mal ganz einfach auf die LEDs der Netzwerkkarten schauen, sofern welche vorhanden sind.
> Ich meine, je nach Modell steht grün = 1000 Mb/s und orange = 100 Mb/s.


 
LEDs sind auf grün :/

lg


----------



## Superwip (10. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

Cat5  bzw. Cat5e reicht für GBit/s Ethernet bis mindestens 50m (ungeschirmt) oder 100m (geschirmt).

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Fritzbox hier der Übeltäter ist aber was du dagegen tun kannst weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Aer0 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

Gibt in der Fritzbox vieleicht nicht irgendwelche einstellungen um gigabit zu erzwingen?
ist dein pc auch mit gigabit an die fritzbox verbunden, oder leuchtet der netzwerkadapter auch für 100 mbit?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

Verwendet du zufällig Zonealarm?

Wenn ja dann sollte die neuste Version drauf sein, die älteren arbeiten nicht richtig mit Fritzboxen zusammen und der LAN Speed ist total im Keller.


----------



## Nike334 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Datentransfer im Netzwerk zu langsam für GBit LAN*

So leute, ich habs hingekriegt, aber auf sowas banales muss man erstmal kommen...

Anscheinend hatte die FRITZ!Box anfangs keine Lust die Einstellung "Power Mode" auch wirklich umzusetzen,
denn nachdem ich die Ports zurück auf 100 MBit und danach wieder auf 1000 MBit gestellt hab hatte ich endlich meinen gewünschten Durchsatz...
So ein Blödsinn 

Danke für jegliche Hilfe

lg


----------

